# Might be getting there



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

ETA:

Sorry did not realize this was the TF forum. Good luck with your bees.

Enj.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I wish you the very best of luck becoming another one of the treatment free beekeepers. It sounds very hopeful with what you have done so far.


----------



## callyNY (Sep 10, 2014)

I just did the powdered sugar shake test for varroa and was very pleasantly surprised - there were none! 

I should have mentioned above that the CA girls froze to death. I won't go into all the details, but it was clear from the post-mortem that that was what happened. I know many people have luck raising southern-bred bees in the north, but I'm leaning toward a belief that bees acclimate to their particular environment/climate and can potentially reach some sort of balance with the various diseases and pests that plague them if they reach optimum health/adaptation.


----------



## callyNY (Sep 10, 2014)

No problem. I read your earlier reply and hope you have continued great luck with your hives' survival.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

Seems like Upstate NY has some hardy bees. I've heard of others there who are TF. You might be successful. Good luck.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats!
Maybe your hives are in an area that has no mites.
Did you see any mites on the new bees after a hatch cycle?
How are the queens in Whitehall? Do you know?


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Good Luck, its being done, so you too can Getter Done


----------

